# Beta hcg levels showing implantation attempt?



## bernie1971 (May 11, 2012)

Hi ladies
When you get a BFN, apparently you can tell from the HCG levels whether or not implantation was even attempted. Does anyone know what these levels are?
Thanks!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I think its anything above a 5. Up to 20 wouldn'tbe detected on a hpt but bloods wwouldpick it up xxx


----------

